# chinchilla help wanted!



## Guest (Jan 18, 2008)

hello everyone,

just bought 2 chinchillas, theyre 3 month old. one is lovely with nice nature and likes to be handled etc whereas the other seems to hate me. he hates being held and when i put my hand near him he goes to bite my fingers and makes barking sounds. does anyone have any advice on what i can do to tame him a little?

i have tried offering him treats but he doesnt want them, he crawls on my legs when he is excecising but becomes nervous and nasty when i hold him, even if i touch him in the cage he darts away.

can anybody help???!!!

thanks, 

stephen


----------



## guineapigqueen (Jan 12, 2008)

I have an older male Chinchilla, Spice and he does exactly the same, apart from the biting, he will bark and hiss along with trying to pee on me. Gentle handling and persistance(sp?) is the only way to deal with him. My other male, Hoperty loves to come out for cuddles and I let Spice hop around and do his own thing.

Emma x


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

The best thing to do is to take your time!

Let him settle into his new home before trying to tame him, and let him see you fussing and treating the other one which will make him curious and see that you are not going to hurt him.

Another thing to do is place a raisin in your hand and slowly move towards him, when he gets agitated stop, and let him smell the treat. If he bounds off, leave him and try again the next day. If he only is able to get treats from your fingers he will soon learn and within a few days will start to approach you.

Some chinchillas are not very human-friendly and prefer the company of their own kind - and very few chinchillas enjoy being picked up and held. Trying to catch your chinchilla to put him bac in his cage will be stressing him - I would not let him out of the cage until he is more used to you

As your chinchillas are only young I would advise against letting them exercise out of their cage for more than a few minutes - some people do not let them out until they are 6 months old. Too much exercise at a young age can overheat them, and may cause fits.

Be patient - chinchillas can be highly strung and stubborn, but with time he will start to accept you.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

thanks both for the reply's, theyre very helpful! he is not really trying to bite anymore but still making his noises. im gonna try what you said.

stephen


----------



## swinnk8 (Feb 10, 2008)

He is barking through fear. it is a stress call. Our chinchilla does it if the dog goes near the cage. I've have handled alot of young chinchillas since i use to work at a pet store as a consultant and supervisor, and have experience with biting and fear aggression. 
Coax with treats and get it to come to you through food. This is going to take time. Eventually you should be able to get the chinchilla to come and sit on your lap. Do not try to grab it you will just encourage more fear.


----------



## CANDY (Apr 13, 2008)

stephen said:


> hello everyone,
> 
> just bought 2 chinchillas, theyre 3 month old. one is lovely with nice nature and likes to be handled etc whereas the other seems to hate me. he hates being held and when i put my hand near him he goes to bite my fingers and makes barking sounds. does anyone have any advice on what i can do to tame him a little?
> 
> ...


when you say barking noices,is it like their laughing.i have two chinnies and one is friendly and the other a proper stroppy sod.but i know how you feel.the stoppy one eats anything,as for the other...picks


----------



## xXhayleyroxX (Apr 18, 2008)

i know exactly how you feel!

i have 5 rescue chinchillas each ranging from different temprements

i have one called chilli and hes so tame and loves a cuddle while norman, and the twins hughey and dewy completely hate me

its all down to past experience and what knd of a life thev had

u can try and tame them by opening the cage (as uv done) and giv them a treat

or letting them have a run around and not moving 

xxxxx


----------



## Zoo_Keeper (Jul 6, 2008)

I understand your frushtration, as when i first got one of my chinchillas he did not like being handled one bit, he would make noises at meand try to bite me and the worse thing was that if i did get him out then he would jump off my hands just to get away with me.

Bribing your chinchilla with treats is a good idea. Have you tried just putting your arm in the cage and alowing him to move around it freely? If this is repeated a few times a day for a few weeks he should start to investigat. he will soon get used to your hand being there and not being a thret to him.

Another way that may help is if you sit with him and the other chinchilla in a small room (like a bath room) and alow him to come to you. this will then work like the example above.

Best of luck!


----------



## ChrisTheGerbilGuy (Aug 9, 2008)

it's difficult sometimes because chins are so stubborn. but remember that some chins won't ever get used to being held, some just prefer a tickle.

All 18 of our adult chins allow us to handle them


----------

